# Phone Questions



## kalon (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi, there -

I'd appreciate your input on a few telecom issues. I'm an American now in the US, planning to move to Canada (Vancouver Island).

The easiest question I have is, do you have a favorite cellular provider in Canada with good coverage and rates?

Next, I'd like to keep my American cell number (with Verizon), but it appears that even with a North American (US-Canada) plan, that gets very expensive very quickly. Any solutions you might recommend to maintain a US phone number to use while physically in Canada to make calls to and receive calls from the US, without getting raked over the coals financially?

The best possible solution would be a service whereby I could make reasonably priced and good sound quality calls wherever I am in the world, and where I could specify a US number for American callers to call, a Canadian number for Canadian callers, and so on for any other country I might plan to live in for any extended period of time. Ideally, I'd also be able to specify that I want any incoming calls to go to my cell phone if I'm out and about, or a land line if I'm home.

I suspect this package of functionality is still in the dream stage, but I thought I'd put it out there, in case there have been some developments recently that I might not have heard about.

Thanks for your thoughts, oh telecom-guru...


----------

